# Why can we not delete from the main menu? Deletion is annoying and time consuming.



## Honkeyfresh (Aug 21, 2020)

We have a list of recordings. yet no ability to delete any of them without going down to the show, then opening the individual show, then delete each one of the shows individually and wait for tivo to process it. Then back out of the show to the main menu. Then pick the new show to delete and start the annoying process all over again. Why can we not have the little X's on the main menu so we don't need to go through this whole song an dance. 

Additionally why is there not a "mass delete shows option" where rather than picking each show you could just click a box next to all shows you want deleted at once? Preferably from the main menu/"recordings" screen?

This is really basic technology. I mean Aol has been using it since like 1997.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hit the clear key when on the show or on the folder. Option been there for forever(?).


----------



## Honkeyfresh (Aug 21, 2020)

keithg1964 said:


> Hit the clear key when on the show or on the folder. Option been there for forever(?).


Thank you, did not know that. My Shows/recordings has A B and C options listed on that page. Why not list this too?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Honkeyfresh said:


> Thank you, did not know that. My Shows/recordings has A B and C options listed on that page. Why not list this too?


Clear to delete has been around longer than the OCAP buttons have been. It's called out in the manuals "To delete an individual show or a group, highlight the show or group name and press CLEAR.".


----------

